# Lets see some nightmare inducing/scary fish



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I forgot the name of the fish that had the 'Koodoo' (cellphone company) which has a scary look to it. Somehow that Koodoo logo freaks me out.   

So just curious if anyone has any fish that freaks them out or any fish out there that are nightmare inducing or scary looking that will freak out the kids or others?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's a link of some frightening fish

http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/10-most-diabolical-fish-on-earth/8156


----------

